# Toilet not flushing



## smyths (Feb 27, 2011)

We have a 2009 Avantgarde 130 and the toilet flush has stopped working, we have looked for a blown fuse but are not sure where to find it (have looked at fuses under seat, by hook-up)
There seems to be no power by the push button switch.
please help !! rather not go to dealer as its 20 mile away !! Thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

smyths said:


> We have a 2009 Avantgarde 130 and the toilet flush has stopped working, we have looked for a blown fuse but are not sure where to find it (have looked at fuses under seat, by hook-up)
> There seems to be no power by the push button switch.
> please help !! rather not go to dealer as its 20 mile away !! Thanks


Thhere is usually a fuse inside the cassette door, mine is to the left.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sure this will not help but at the Lincoln Motorhome show, my toilet stopped working; no flush!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/confused.gif 
After spending some time trying to take it apart and failing, I happened to see one of the stands with a genuine well known expert. He was very kind and knowledgable, what is more he knew my unit and gave me clear advice on how to take it to pieces. On return to my van, I followed his instructions whereby the fault became very clear and curable. I later returned and thanked the man for his good guidance and had to explain that it now worked perfectly, since putting water into it. Sadly this is true!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/redface.gif 
Alan


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Ours stopped working last time we were out. On our 180 the fuse was inside the cassette compartment - purple 3amp I think it was


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Fuse inside cassette door and bright purple, like said above. Failing that are you sure all the switches are on? On our (lot older) Elddis, there's a line of 10 amp fuses under the zig panel. Check these if you have them. And like rosalan says, check there's enough water!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Same thing happened to us at Christmas. Fuse. Again it was inside where the thetford goes, had to pull out cassette and it was at the back on the right quite deep inside.


----------



## smyths (Feb 27, 2011)

*toilet not flushing*

THANKS GUYS, What a great website,

I found the fuse in the cassette box, it was gone !! replaced it, to find the pump has gone, now to replace it next tine I get a chance.

thanks again

Keep on waving !!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Smyths,join the forum,loads more information on here.

Les


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

This happened to my toilet thought it was the pump.
But it turned out that the panel under the flush button had came lose and there was no contact when pressing .

you can get to it by levering the push button surround off, you may think it wont come off but it will.


----------

